# CT Beekeepers 4/4 All speakers from CAES



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

http://www.ctbees.com/meetings.htm

http://www.ct.gov/caes/site/default.asp


----------



## ME Beekeeper (Mar 21, 2008)

*Bee Meetings*

Wow!  Nice webpage. It looks very nice. The meeting sounds very interesting too. Trouble is, it's the same day as our Big Annual Meeting here in Maine. Jack I hope you take good notes. We'll compare in NY.

Have fun
Larry


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

I plan on going.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

I will see you there.

Gilman


----------

